# we have a winner



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

We have a winner and I have to say it was my favorite too. Penny & Maggie's mom won this month's contest! She gets to pick the next theme.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Perfect!!!!!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Very nice!! Congrats Penny & Maggie's mom!!!


----------



## sarahdove (Feb 27, 2011)

*Beyond beautiful~~~~~~~~~~~*


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Congrats to the smiling duo!


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

Yay, congrats!

That is one of my all time favorite photos. It's great


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations to two sweet girls and their Mom! Who knew dogs could smile like that posing for a photo!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations! Fantastic picture!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Congrats!! It is a very cute picture.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!! *such sweet faces.


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

Yay!!! Love it


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Congrats! I voted for Penny and Maggie too. Love that pic!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Very cute indeed. Wonderful smiles. Looking forward to the new theme.


----------

